# What do you use



## Rivnut (Apr 17, 2021)

Is there a special tool that you use to turn the adjusting screws in the rear forks of those vintage bikes?  They have a square head on them so a socket doesn’t work. They’re in a place that even a small Crescent wrench doesn’t work. Channel locks chew them up and are too big to get any movement with.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Ed


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 17, 2021)

1/4" box wrench is THE tool for this task.


----------



## RustySprockets (Apr 17, 2021)

Yep...these little buggers (ignition wrenches) may not be as common as they once were, but both the open and box ends will fit over a square-head fastener.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 17, 2021)

@saladshooter Once you mentioned 1/4”, I had a thought.  I took a long extension for my 1/4” drive ratchet, turned it around and fit the female end over the adjuster.  I then took the handle from my tap and die set and clamped it on the male end of the extension (or you could use a 1/4” box end wrench.)  Plenty of room between the chain stay and the seat stay to do 360 degree turns saving a lot of time. Of course that’s with no tire on the bike.  But, in my tap and die set I have a racheting handle for the taps; that should work well with a wheel stalled. Works well unless some previous owner has buggered up the square drive on the adjuster.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 17, 2021)

When I found that it worked, it was like Jesus parted the clouds and shined his light upon me and my hobby addiction and everything was right in the world. Glorious moment for sure.
Chad


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 17, 2021)

I believe that the *dog*-*bone* wrenches have the square drive on one end; might fit some, but not all?
And *torque* may be applied by inserting and turning a rod-like lever in the other wrench holes.

For removal, there is always the Dremel tool and flat screw-driver method, say, when the drive ends (or both) might be broken off.


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2021)

How about a clock winding key? Or a drum tensioning wrench? Not sure of the opening size, but they might work.


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 17, 2021)

Wrenches are wrenches...... Just some are thinner than others.... If the correct size doesn't fit in the slot, youd'e have to make it thinner- grind/sand/modify..... Plus+ once you have them, they go in your bike arsenal!
Hex head/square head......So a normal wrench, or an adjustable wrench.......Always a sacrificial laying around. Grind to fit, then always there for the specific need!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2021)

*T*he *A*ll* I*n *Wan* 1/4' sillcock key might be handy for this.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 17, 2021)

I looked at sill cock keys and thought they might be too wide in the apex where the chain stay and the seat stay meet and you’d have to take it on and off too many times. Then I noticed a 1/4” gas lighter key.  Looks like a new tool for the box.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2021)

Snapon has the correct square socket! $22


----------



## all riders (Apr 18, 2021)

1/4 drive thumbwheel--a few bucks


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Snapon has the correct square socket! $22











9/32 is correct size for schwinn, works very well!


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 18, 2021)

My Elgins all use a 3/8 x 24 TPI adjuster screw that has a square head on it.  I've got a 9/32" socket in my set (came with the set) but it's hex not square. BUT you can turn it around and use the square drive side on the adjuster and put your 9/32" Allen wrench in the hex side.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 18, 2021)

Out of laziness and lack of decent tools...I use a Crescent wrench and fingers.  It's even worked with rusted in tensioner screws with a little penetrating oil.  No boogering at all.


----------



## ricobike (Apr 18, 2021)

I found a few 8 point sockets in some miscellanous socket lots that I've bought here and there.  They work good for square nuts.


----------



## RustySprockets (Apr 18, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> My Elgins all use a 3/8 x 24 TPI adjuster screw that has a square head on it.  I've got a 9/32" socket in my set (came with the set) but it's hex not square. BUT you can turn it around and use the square drive side on the adjuster and put your 9/32" Allen wrench in the hex side.
> 
> View attachment 1393779




<DERP!>  Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 18, 2021)

Doesn’t have to be 9/32”. As long as the socket is 1/4” drive, any size socket will work if you have the corresponding Allen wrench.


----------



## DJackson (Apr 25, 2021)

I use 12 point sockets all the time at work for square head bolts. I'm not sure of the size but it might worth a try


----------



## bloo (Apr 25, 2021)

Although a bit unusual, 8 point sockets are a thing. They are also made for square heads. Yes, I would rather have the Snap-On square socket posted earlier but cheaper things are available.


----------

